# اريد تفصيلة وصلة خط مياه جديد بياخذ من خط مياه قائم ؟؟؟



## shewika1 (8 أكتوبر 2016)

الزملاء الاعزاء
اذا عندي خط مياه جديد اريد عمله من المفروض ان ياخذ من خط مياه قائم
كيف يكون شكل الوصلة بينهم 
الرجاء المساعدة؟


----------



## شيخ الحارة (23 أكتوبر 2016)

للرفع .


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (5 نوفمبر 2016)




----------

